

Ask HN: Launch a reddit like website in France - baby

Hi there!<p>I'm trying to launch a reddit-like website for french, since we don't have that here. I'm struggling a lot to bring a community there, any articles out there on how reddit or even HN did it?<p>here's the deal : www.100hp.fr
======
bemmu
<http://bigthink.com/ideas/23998>

"But for the most part, a lot of those early users were actually Steve and me
with aliases. We had silly user names that we just generated in order to make
it look like there was a diversity of users on the site. "

~~~
wallzz
Haha ,that's really funny !

------
corentino
<http://www.quora.com/How-did-Reddit-get-initial-traction>

Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée (je te souhaite de réussir bien
entendu) mais je ne crois pas que le marché français soit prêt pour un reddit-
like.

Il y en a eu beaucoup : fuzz, tapemoi, wikio et bien d'autre et tous sont
morts ou sous perfusion.

Pour commencer tu devrais faire de la 'pub' auprès de ton réseau et ouvrir un
blog pour engager la conversation avec tes utilisateurs.

Bon courage

------
wallzz
I'm thinking too of launching reddit-like in Algeria

